# Hold foreign direct investments inside RRSP



## SixesAndSevens (Dec 4, 2009)

here's one for the experts:
is it possible to hold stock or mutual fund units listed on a foreign exchange (in a country with no tax treaty with Canada) inside an RRSP?
so say i hold 100 shares of company FBN (Fly-by-night) listed on ASX (Absurdistan stock exchange).
can I create a corporation and hold these shares under that corp. and become a partner in that corp. and hold units of this corp. inside my rrsp?
can I register an SBILP to do this?

any other legal way of doing this?


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2009)

There is no withholding tax on US equities held within the RRSP or TFSA.

You should discuss the incorporation of a business with your accountant.

A corporation can hold investments.

A RRSP is registered to yourself.

If your company becomes listed on the TMX for example, then, yes you could hold that within your RRSP.


----------

